# Garage Garden



## imported_bob (Jul 1, 2008)

I am setting up a garden in my garage, if I just leave on the overheat flourescent lighting on at all times is that enough to make it grow or do I need some kind of grow lights that are closer to the plants?


----------



## imported_carl (Jul 2, 2008)

your going to want lights closer to the plants, why not just put it in your backyard though?


----------

